# Nelson Ledges Quarry Park



## OhioBuckeye (May 15, 2007)

Anyone ever fish this lake? I'm going up there for a weekend and I'm curious if there is any good fishing.

Thanks

OB


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

you cant fish the main lake.state law because of the swimming and scuba diveing.to bad because i have sat out there and held freshwater snails in my hand and had 4-6# smallmouth eat them out of my hand.there is a smaller quarry you can fish that has some nice largemouth but it is really weedy.you need a lure that will bust down through the green stuff.


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

the quarry lake is privately owned and you CAN fish it, i have on many occasions all you have to do is get permission from the owners who run the campground.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

try the one at the corner of 305 u might have to slide in there but the crappie and walleye are nice. watch for the owners though the lady kicked me out one winter ice fishing other than that they never said anything.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

been a few years since ive been out there but from what i remember you CANT fish the quarry that people swim in. let me tell you there are some HUGE largemouth in that thing. i used to snorkle down to the boats and cars and construction equiptment on the bottom and saw some monsters. i have a buddy who camped out there during the week and would fish in the back without anyone saying anything. if its a weekend with people swimming im sure they will stop you from fishing.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

This might help...

http://www.nlqp.com/


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

They woudn't even let you bring fishing rods into the campground in the old days (20 years ago). We used to sneak them in and hide/fish at sunset - nailed bass like you wouldn't believe! I've seen monsters down there sitting in rock piles from the old quarry.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I went to 6 festivals there last year, I go there ALL the time. You CANNOT fish the main quary it's for swimming only and paddleing only NO fishing. You can fish the pond right near the gate to the left though, big bass in there, good in the morning and evening with topwater on the pond scum. There's some big fish in there too.


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

Justin S said:


> the quarry lake is privately owned and you CAN fish it, i have on many occasions all you have to do is get permission from the owners who run the campground.


i have only fished early spring and late fall when there was no one swimming


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

we used to jump the fence from the park and go diving and swimming in there all the time... been out to few festivals myself... never seen anyone fishing but i believe its good... One of my favorite local parks to hike around in...


----------

